# Craving Control



## Nalim (Apr 29, 2007)

This comic is just starting but it has some interesting moments.  I think you may like it.

See

http://www.drunkduck.com/Craving_Control/


----------



## Nalim (May 1, 2007)

I just received message which says that the comic is done by myself. I have to correct it. It is not my drawing. I just found link on one of yahoo groups and reposted it here.

Unfortunately, I have no talent to draw or write.


----------



## Observer (May 9, 2007)

Just a little bump because this thread was prematurely over in the Fine Arts archive - it deserves a wider audience I think


----------

